# Contacting Ryanair



## Thirsty (2 Sep 2013)

I was about to check-in for my flight when I noticed that my surname for unaccountable reasons has the last four letters missing.

Instead of being _Ms Terribly Thirsty_, i'm _Ms Terribly Thi_

Tried to ring Ryanair to see about fixing this, neither my landline nor my mobile service providers permit calls to their 1520 premium rate number.  I've completed their 'contact' form, but I don't hold out too much hope of getting a reply.

Does anyone have any suggestions?  What happens if I just turn up at the gate with my boarding card/passport (I've carry-on luggage only)?


----------



## Time (2 Sep 2013)

Bring a sack of 2 euro coins to the phonebox.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Sep 2013)

Aside from the madly expensive phone call - is it likely they'll charge me?  it's not a change of name, same person travelling...


----------



## itsallwrong (2 Sep 2013)

how much was the ticket?


----------



## Sumatra (3 Sep 2013)

I think Ryanair are being asked (made) to provide a customer service e-mail address on their web site. I think it is law is most countries.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

cashier, its not a question of expense... I *can't *ring from either of the mobile phones in my house or my landline, *the call will not go through*.  If I have to find a phone box (and I'm struggling to remember where there is one near me) I'd imagine I'll need a lot of change.

My question was...will they add the 4 letters needed? 

They don't have an email address; the contact form only allows you to select predefined phrases, from which you get an automated responsre.

I'm now on to their Head Office and have been on hold for just over 13 minutes.  I'm willing to put money that the call is *not *in a queueing system but pushed into permanent hold.

Found a work around: called the UK number 00 44 871 246 0000.  Was told they would undo the check-in, I've to ring back in one hour and they will add the additional letters for a payment of €10 and then I can check in again.... will update ye after lunch!  Hopefully there'll be a happy ending here!


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

Well done Ryanair UK! 

All sorted, €10 admin charge (yep So-Crates it was € & not £); all happy now!


----------



## Gervan (3 Sep 2013)

Great to hear of a happy ending, Thirsty, and hopefully you'll be responsible for more, as you've helped anyone who comes on with similar fiddly Ryanair problem.


----------



## Time (3 Sep 2013)

Well done.

How much did the phonecall cost?


----------



## Sumatra (3 Sep 2013)

Well done 

Just came across this on the National Consumer Agency web site. I'd imagine the same law appolies to Ryanair:

In May 2013, we commenced an enforcement action against Aer Lingus Limited as they did not provide an email on their website so that consumers could contact them quickly and in a direct and effective way.
We saw this as a contravention of E-Commerce legislation. Under e-commerce legislation, traders providing an e-commerce service, including airlines, must provide consumers with an email address. 
We issued Aer Lingus with a Compliance Notice, under the Consumer Protection Act 2007, directing that they provide an email address on their website.
Aer Lingus exercised its right of appeal to the Compliance Notice to the Dublin District Court, and the case was before the Dublin District Court on 19 July. Arising from discussion before the hearing, Aer Lingus agreed to comply with the Compliance Notice. The Court allowed an extension of time for the airline to make the changes to their website. Aer Lingus was required to have the necessary arrangements in place by 30 August and the airline is now in compliance.
*Published Date:* 30/08/2013


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

@Time I don't know to be honest, I dialled the number as a UK number (00 44 etc) & so my phone provider didn't block it as it did with the 1520 number.


----------



## so-crates (3 Sep 2013)

This might help you work out how much RyanAir make from your call anyway (aside from the €10 ... or was it £10?) 
http://www.08uk.co.uk/0871_numbers.php
I "like" this line


> *The reason why you choose to use an 0871 number is to earn up to 7p per minute for your inbound calls*


----------

